# Chat Room?



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Good idea. I also like the "Thanks" button over at CT.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Not a chance. 

End of discussion.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

I feel left out! lol


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I agree... good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> End of discussion.


Got a funny feeling that it wont ever happen


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd vote against it if there were a poll.

If you want to go to a chat room, go to a forum with a chat room.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I would guess there would be too many fights with people like Turd using multiple screen names just to start trouble and then bail before he got ejected


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chatrooms, for some reason, promote bad behavior. It's never gonna happen here if I have any say in it.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

Wouldnt hurt to try though?? I never really see any fights or anything on the other chat rooms


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Chatrooms, for some reason, promote bad behavior. It's never gonna happen here if I have any say in it.


That does sound better than...


Not a chance. 

End of discussion. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Sparky480 said:


> Wouldnt hurt to try though?? I never really see any fights or anything on the other chat rooms


We have fights on normal threads.. Marc is right, it won't work

Just look at the Christmas Card thread, went off the deep end


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

How about the "Thanks" button can we get that?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> How about the "Thanks" button can we get that?


I happen to think that's a fine idea. PM Nathan and propose that, will you? I see the "thanks" button as a positive. A chatroom, more often than not, is a negative.


----------



## Sparky480 (Aug 26, 2007)

No Jet fans asking for anything in my topic giant fans only lol


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I happen to think that's a fine idea. PM Nathan and propose that, will you? I see the "thanks" button as a positive. A chatroom, more often than not, is a negative.


Done. :thumbsup:


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I can make a xat chat in 4 seconds, say the word... :whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Not a chance.
> 
> End of discussion.


Agreed, chat rooms are for teenage girls.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I sat in on another forums chat room a couple of times for about 15-20 minutes maybe.. It was boring to the extreme, no hard feelings... Might be the cats meow for some people, not my thing. Bet I will be the subject there now....


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I'll chime in with Mag on the thanks!
Not a real regular reader or poster over there, but I like the button alot.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I'd vote against it if there were a poll.
> 
> If you want to go to a chat room, go to a forum with a chat room.


I agree, the things we discuss here need to be formatted exactly the way they are. A chatroom would be uncontrollabe chaos.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

What is the Thanks button?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 7, 2007)

I agree about the chat rooms... they are basically unmoderated areas and they always lead to trouble. I've basically regretted installing it everywhere I have. 



Magnettica said:


> How about the "Thanks" button can we get that?


There's a new version of the software that runs this site coming out in about 2 months. I don't want to add any features until that comes out and we can be sure it's going to work right. 

I do plan on adding it though.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

william1978 said:


> What is the Thanks button?


If someone posts something useful, you can click on a 'thanks' button next to their post and a list of the people that thanked them are listed below their post.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> If someone posts something useful, you can click on a 'thanks' button next to their post and a list of the people that thanked them are listed below their post.


 Ok. That does sound like a good idea.:thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I agree about the chat rooms... they are basically unmoderated areas and they always lead to trouble. I've basically regretted installing it everywhere I have.
> 
> 
> There's a new version of the software that runs this site coming out in about 2 months. I don't want to add any features until that comes out and we can be sure it's going to work right.
> ...



Excellent, it'll be like an early Christmas present. :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I agree about the chat rooms... they are basically unmoderated areas and they always lead to trouble. I've basically regretted installing it everywhere I have.


 Agreed


> There's a new version of the software that runs this site coming out in about 2 months. I don't want to add any features until that comes out and we can be sure it's going to work right.
> 
> I do plan on adding it though.


Cool, I do like the "Thanks" button.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

The mouseover on the button can say "I gave some advice on ET.com and all I got was this lousy thanks button." :laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> The mouseover on the button can say "I gave some advice on ET.com and all I got was this lousy thanks button." :laughing:


Not true.

















You get spelling and grammar correction for no extra charge. :laughing:


----------

